# 4.2 Camera HDR question



## abezzilla99 (Apr 24, 2012)

Hi, I was just wondering why hdr does not show up? I understand it is a pre-release version but, I want to know if that is why the option is not there or if it is a hardware limitation? I'm asking because my 4th gen ipod touch has an option for hdr and even though the gnex camera isn't the best it is way better then the ipod's.


----------



## sn1p3r6992 (Jan 12, 2012)

I was wondering the same thing.... Maybe the camera port we have is older/newer and doesn't have it? Curious to see who knows about this...


----------



## sn1p3r6992 (Jan 12, 2012)

Bump*
Anyone know anything about this yet?


----------



## Ballocaust (Jun 29, 2011)

My guess is we're missing a lib somewhere. That or a missing ducati-m3 binary that we won't have until the gsm iteration gets an ota or source/proprietaries are dropped.


----------



## klobkelosh (Feb 2, 2012)

I've tried pushing the hdr lib from the 4.2 dump and no dice. After digging around a bit, I'm pretty sure that hdr will not be supported until we are able to fully build 4.2 and have the newest sdk in hand so we can mod the camera app. That said, you never know what a dev smarter than myself well pull off...


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

sn1p3r6992 said:


> Bump*
> Anyone know anything about this yet?


*shakes magic 8ball*

response: ask again later


----------



## tb110895 (Jun 12, 2011)

Somebody posted this in a different thread I was looking at. Though you all would be interested. In the comments, one of the posters talks about what is missing that disables the feature

http://android.stackexchange.com/questions/33355/why-is-the-hdr-button-missing


----------

